# إعلامي معروف



## Mushira

Hi all,

What is the best translation of the following sentence,

وقابلت فى لندن عدد من الإعلاميين الكويتيين منهم الإعلامى المعروف حسين العبد الله  

How to translate this word, thanks.


----------



## nado92

*I met in London a number of **Kuwaiti** media men, one of them was  the-known journalist Hussein Al-Abdullah.

This is a possible translation
*


----------



## Mushira

Thanks nado. Is (media man) correct for sure?


----------



## hanthalah

مرحباً, ما رأيكم في 
the well-known or the renowned journaliste?
لا أعتقد أن medie man صحيحة.


----------



## Mushira

Thank you hanthalah for participating. An i3lamy can be a journalist, a news anchor, a show host, etc. We cannot contract it to journalist only.


----------



## nado92

Mushira said:


> Thanks nado. Is (media man) correct for sure?


*No.it isn't. I am sorry. I asked native friends whom told me it isn't used this way.They told me we can use the word journalist'."In general, simply referring to those in the TV, radio and newsprint professions as "the media" is what one usually sees and hears."

Another friend told me"You can also refer to them as "journalists."*


----------



## Mushira

Nado, L.2, Hanthalah, thanks.

This one came to me suddenly, (I met in London some media personalities from Kuwait...). I do not know if it is right or wrong. It will be so hard to complete the sentence like this, (one of them was the media personality Hussain El-Abdallah). If there isn't an equivalent for this word in English, I will have to search for the specialty of this i3lamy.

In tv interviews hosts introduce their guests like this,

معنا اليوم الإعلامى الكبير فلان

What should the presenter say :
The famous media personality so-and-so
So-and-so from the media
The famous journalist so-and-so (what if he isn't)


----------



## Mushira

I found this translation,
نحن, المشاركات في مؤتمر الاعلاميات السادس الذي نظمه مركز الاعلاميات  العربيات

 we, the participants in the sixth Arab Media Women conference organized  by the Arab Women Media Center 

اعلاميات was translated media women as nado 92 said once, then she took this possibility back as some natives advised her. Here is the site with the translation
http://www.womensenews.org/story/the-world/070720/arab-women-media-center-code-ethics

I wish that some native speakers of English share their opinion about this translation, thanks.


----------



## Muwahid

Since the word encompasses all that revolves around media, I think your best natural sounded translation would be media personalities.

This sounds good _"In London I met a number of Kuwaiti media personalities, among them the well-known [journalist] Hussein al-Abdullah"

_It's a less literal translation but if I were in the same situation as the author, this is how I would write it in English. When I saw you write media personalities it sounded perfect to me, it's one of the only natural sounded terms. I don't know who Hussein al-Abdullah is so if he is a journalist just remove those brackets since it seems the word is general and depends on what he is (anchor, host, journalist, etc).

If that above article is exclusive to 'women' it may explain why they chose the term _"Media Women Conference" _just to be specific (i.e., no men). I'd stick to media personalities since the sentence you're talking about doesn't stress so much who they are or what gender they are.


----------



## AndyRoo

I think as nado92 said, we'd normally translate this as journalist, but to be more precise you could say media man or media woman.

The translation you found is OK (except it should be "Media Women" not "Women Media"), but I'd prefer to say:



> We, the participants in the Sixth Arab Media Women's Conference organized by the Arab Media Women's Center


----------



## Mushira

Thank you all very much for this.It was really a hard word.


----------



## Haroon

Hi all

the word: إعلامي is commonly used to refer a person who may be كاتب صحفي، مقدم برامج or both; it is a kind of "generic name", so what is the English term for it?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## rayloom

I don't think there is such a general term in English for a person working in the media industry.
Closest possible thing is "journalist", which also includes people working in broadcast journalism, from reporters to news readers...I think.

Better wait for an English speaker also.


----------



## Ustaath

if الأعلام = Mass Media
الأعلامي works in Mass Media
It works in Arabic syntax, can't seem to work in English, I agree with Rayloom


----------



## Josh_

The most generic term in English I can think of to refer to someone who works in media is 'media personality'.


----------



## magdienaba

Hi, as far as I know, the term is "media professional". 

Thank you

Magdi


----------



## Josh_

"Media professional" could be used in some instances, however "media personality" is more general/generic/hypernymic than "media professional" as all media professionals could be considered media personalities, but not all media personalities are media professionals. 

For example, I would not consider talk show hosts, such as the ladies on The View or Maury Povich*, to be media professionals, but they media personalities.  On the other hand, those media personalities, who may have majored in journalism, or just work in a professional news setting, and whose job it is is to deliver the news with integrity, and in as an objective manner as possible, such as a newscaster/anchor, could be considered media professionals.


*I realize those above examples might not mean much to those who are unfamiliar with those shows, but unfortunately I am not familiar enough with Arab TV to cite any examples.


----------



## ayed

Media pesonality is the best I can think of yet.
Thanks, Josh for your explanation and clarification.


----------



## lukebeadgcf

Some other terms to think about:

reporter, newsman, newswoman, news person, news worker, media worker, broadcaster

The word إعلامي is very difficult to translate into one, accurate, normal-sounding English word.


----------



## Ustaath

Since the word can be used to mean different things in different contexts, hardly ever used in a generic sense at all, I tend agree with lukebeadgcf,


----------

